

Intel Medfield (tablet/smartphone SoC) specs and power consumption leak - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/110563-intel-medfield-32nm-atom-soc-power-consumption-specs-and-benchmarks-leak

======
sjs
At this point I won't be excited about Intel in tablets and phones until a
major manufacturer announces products based on Intel's SOC.

Like Linux on the desktop, next year is always the year of the Intel tablet.

~~~
Hoff
...And particularly when the resulting modern "composite" products (the
processor, the battery, the software, the pricing; the whole package) are
competitive with the then-current products in the market.

There have been many Intel-based tablets available over the years, and there
have been issues with these products.

It's just a little odd to realize that a firm that is so supremely adept with
designing and creating massive integrated circuits is so very poor at system
and product-custom integration; at the next higher level of product
integration.

------
maukdaddy
Leak huh? Sounds more like well-placed PR to me.

